# Sheraton Vistana Resort Map



## bankr63

When researching a recent purchase at Sheraton Resort I found it very difficult to locate a map of the site identifying the unit offered.  I am posting here a recent (March 2010) copy of the site map - the map attached here is very low resolution due to the site restriction, but is still fairly legible. A list of the unit numbers will come in the next post.  Most eBay listings will indicate the unit number, so the two together should help you locate the unit in the resort.

Update: Denise has kindly posted a higher resolution scan below in post #10 - thanks! 

I hope this map can help you with research for this resort, either for purchase or planned vacation.  Note that as far as I can tell the color of the building number on the map is indicative of the check in day for the units.  Red is Friday, Blue is Saturday, and Green is Sunday.  The unit numbering is representative of the vintage of the unit. This may not be 100% accurate as I thought the Fountains II section was completed after Cascades.

If anyone has additional uses for this map, or can provide more insights to numbering schemes that may help prospective owners or vacationers, please add to the post.

Note - we purchased one of the original Courts units in the 2 digit range and had our first stay recently.  We are very satisfied with our purchase, and are looking forward to seeing the improvements due to be completed over the next year.


----------



## bankr63

*Unit List*

Here is the associated list of units and buildings.


----------



## DeniseM

Please email a copy of the map to me at the highest resolution possible, and I can post a big one. - dbmmayer@gmail.com

THANKS!


----------



## amanven

The map and listing are up to date.  Old maps of Vistana have room number ranges for each building.  At check in now they tell you your room number but direct you to it by way of directions to the building number.  Signage in the resort has changed to facilitate this new system and compared to previous years, it is a lot easier than before to locate your unit when you drive around the resort (especially at night!!)
I would be careful about taking unit #'s in Ebay listings too literally.  I have found many ebay listings that are downright inaccurate in the description of the resort and the unit for sale. In the case of float week sales, the unit # listed in an ebay ad may be nothing more that a unit # used for the purpose of deeding.  Pay more attention to what section you are buying into rather that specific unit # because when it comes time to check in it is highly unlikely you will get your actual deeded room #.


----------



## bankr63

amanven said:


> I would be careful about taking unit #'s in Ebay listings too literally.  I have found many ebay listings that are downright inaccurate in the description of the resort and the unit for sale. In the case of float week sales, the unit # listed in an ebay ad may be nothing more that a unit # used for the purpose of deeding.  Pay more attention to what section you are buying into rather that specific unit # because when it comes time to check in it is highly unlikely you will get your actual deeded room #.


I agree - but the unit number and map can be very helpful when the ad is unclear about what section the unit is in.  I have seen ads where two different sections are quoted (Falls at the top, Spas in the text).  In the auction I won, no section was quoted (probably because Courts is the oldest section).  That's why I originally started searching for a map.
It is ALWAYS a good idea to know where your base unit is when buying, even if you will never stay in that unit.  When you are buying a fixed week, which is what we wanted, there is a very good chance that you will occupy your own unit. The more information you can gather about a resort and unit when purchasing, the better.


----------



## Captron

The Cascades was the last phase completed at SVR.


----------



## Bill4728

WOW!! That resort is HUGE!!


----------



## James1975NY

Bill4728 said:


> WOW!! That resort is HUGE!!



140 Acres at the flagship resort.


----------



## DeniseM

Here is the map - I posted a link under the map section in owner resources.  (Map is in the next post.)


----------



## DeniseM




----------



## hefleycatz

We just returned from there a few days ago, our first trip at this resort.  It was huge but very nice.  We stayed in the re-done Fountains bldg. 59.   Loved the decor in these.  very earthy.    The new look for the cascades is the silver and blue.  also very nice, but I don't think they are entirely finished with those.  That was one option for a room in the Cascades but not refurbished, so we took fountains.  Just DH and I for 1 week.  Our first after 26 years.


----------



## rifleman69

Thanks for the map Denise, I was looking for a current one since I'll be there for a wedding in about a month!


----------



## jdunn1

Are 3 bedrooms available via trade at this resort?  Also, how are the pools at this resort.  Are there waterslides?  We are going to do Orlando next Easter and I'll most likely end-up in a Marriott but does this resort compare well to say, Grande Vista.  I love big resorts and if there are waterslides, the kids will love that.  THanks.

-Jim


----------



## bigbillf

I do not believe there are three bedroom units at Vistana Resort and I do not see anything on a three bedroom unit in the Star Options listing either.  There are three bedroom lockoffs at Vistana Villages.  The pools at Vistana both the Fountains and the main pool at Cascades are real nice and very active, but generally not too busy (except on a Saturday).  Not sure about water slides.  The pools at the Villages are real nice too.  I know the Villages pool in St. Augustine has a Pirate Ship....... maybe a slide?  Never an issue with bringing your own poolside refreshments.  Your kids will enjoy the activities at either Vistana resort.  Don't know how it compares to the Marriott TS, I have been going to both Vistana's for many years and our family has always enjoyed our stay.


----------



## jdunn1

Thank you for this information.  Do the Vistana Resort and Village share the same pools?  I thought they were all one big resort, just different sections.  Am I wrong about that?

Also, do you know when Sheraton depsoits that resort?  Eight months out, six, I have no idea.


----------



## Captron

Vistana Resort and Vistana Villages are two very different resorts located 3-4 miles apart. Both have many phases that share facilities such as pools and recreation centers but I do not believe you could use the facilities at one while staying at the other. (There would be very little reason to, both have great facilities.) The Villages is the newer of the two resorts but after a recent resort wide refurb at the Resort they are very comparable. Some say the Resort units are nicer than all but the newest phase of the Villages.

The Resort is much closer to Disney while the Villages are located closer to Seaworld and Universal.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Twinkstarr

Captron said:


> Vistana Resort and Vistana Villages are two very different resorts located 3-4 miles apart. Both have many phases that share facilities such as pools and recreation centers but I do not believe you could use the facilities at one while staying at the other. (There would be very little reason to, both have great facilities.) The Villages is the newer of the two resorts but after a recent resort wide refurb at the Resort they are very comparable. Some say the Resort units are nicer than all but the newest phase of the Villages.
> 
> The Resort is much closer to Disney while the Villages are located closer to Seaworld and Universal.
> 
> I hope this helps.



Howdy stranger!


----------



## maja651

Question- we have 2 rooms booked, rooms 2420 and 2421. I can see from the map that these are building 5 in the Cascades section.  Can anyone tell me which floor these are on, and if there is an elevator in this building?


----------



## Miss Marty

*Sheraton Vistana*

Thanks for posting
the Resort Map...


----------



## SMHarman

jdunn1 said:


> Are 3 bedrooms available via trade at this resort?  Also, how are the pools at this resort.  Are there waterslides?  We are going to do Orlando next Easter and I'll most likely end-up in a Marriott but does this resort compare well to say, Grande Vista.  I love big resorts and if there are waterslides, the kids will love that.  THanks.
> 
> -Jim





bigbillf said:


> I do not believe there are three bedroom units at Vistana Resort and I do not see anything on a three bedroom unit in the Star Options listing either.  There are three bedroom lockoffs at Vistana Villages.  The pools at Vistana both the Fountains and the main pool at Cascades are real nice and very active, but generally not too busy (except on a Saturday).  Not sure about water slides.  The pools at the Villages are real nice too.  I know the Villages pool in St. Augustine has a Pirate Ship....... maybe a slide?  Never an issue with bringing your own poolside refreshments.  Your kids will enjoy the activities at either Vistana resort.  Don't know how it compares to the Marriott TS, I have been going to both Vistana's for many years and our family has always enjoyed our stay.



SVR has 2Br LO which splits to a 1Br Premium and a 1Br and 2Br (no Lock off)

SVV has 3Br LO (1Br PR + 2 x 1 BR), 3Br LO (2Br and 1Br) and then all the other unit configurations mentioned for SVR.

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=sher...411&hq=sheraton+vistana&radius=15000&t=m&z=14

Puts a pin in the map for SVR and SVV.  They are aways apart.


----------

